# Sebastian Vettel Edition Infiniti FX Previewed Ahead of Frankfurt Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

When it was first revealed that Infiniti was planning a Sebsatian Vettel edition model, the immediate assumption was that it would be some sort of G37 Coupe. Not so.

Rumors then turned towards an FX model, and those reports have proved accurate, with the Nissan luxury division releasing a photo of custom crossover. Unfortunately few details have been provided, other than the fact that it will debut at the Frankfurt Motor Show on September 13th and that Formula One World Champion Sebastian Vettel helped design it.

The image does, however, give away a few hints, with this FX sporting some aggressive styling, additional LED lighting, badging and wheels. And even though the FX50 already features a 5.0L V8 powerplant with 390-hp and 369 lb-ft of torque, we're hoping Vettel designed some more performance DNA into the special edition.

More: *Sebastian Vettel Edition Infiniti FX Previewed Ahead of Frankfurt Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

